# Difference between Bellini Donizetti and Rossini



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello friends,
The last unknown territory of opera for me is the bel canto fellows. I used to think I’d never love Verdi for example but I evolved.
What I feared about this genre was the superficial tuny aspect of it with shouting whistle-like melodies with mechanical orchestral accompaniment.
But I think I can like Bellini.
Can you guys tell me the difference between Bellini Donizetti and Rossini ?
If I like Bellini will I like the others ?
Bellini since I was young I knew I would give him a shot since Chopin adored him.
When I used to listen to Bellini I thought it sounded like a simplistic Chopin but as I said I’m evolving.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bellini is known for his very long, involved, beautiful melodies. A example is the big trio from Norma. Donizetti has very strong story lines. Rossini does great part singing and choral numbers. Some of Rossini is harder to sing than the other two composers ( Semiramide). Rossini gives more attention to mezzos than the other two.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Ok so Donizetti may not be for me as I don’t care much about the story. I listen to opera for the music. I know I’m missing a lot but that’s how it is.
So rossini can be elaborated music ?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bernamej said:


> Thanks a lot. Ok so Donizetti may not be for me as I don't care much about the story. I listen to opera for the music. I know I'm missing a lot but that's how it is.
> So rossini can be elaborated music ?


Lots : fore the : fun ones
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Serious

Rossini - Semiramide/ Tancredi/ Elisabetta, regina d'Inghilterra
Do enjoy yourself


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> Thanks a lot. Ok so Donizetti may not be for me as I don't care much about the story. I listen to opera for the music. I know I'm missing a lot but that's how it is.
> So rossini can be elaborated music ?


NO NO NO. I never said that. Donizetti wrote some fabulous music! Lucia's Mad Scene is one of the great scenes for soprano andi it has maybe the greatest sextet in all of opera and I LOVE some of the music in Lucrezia. The Elixir of Love has some of the prettiest tunes in any opera.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Lots : fore the : fun ones
> Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
> Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
> Rossini: La Cenerentola
> ...


No Tell?
Disqualified.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

All three wrote for the theatre at a time when there was a huge demand for new operas. Donizetti and Rossini were able to meet that demand by writing prolifically (and occasionally pilfering their earlier work for recyclable material). All three are known almost exclusive for their operas, although Donizetti actually wrote a huge body of non-operatic music too. Like his operas, it's highly variable: there are gems and duds aplenty. Bellini was less prolific. At their best, however, all three were capable of producing operatic masterpieces.

Rossini:
To be honest, the only Rossini operas that I care much for are _Barber_, _Le Comte Ory_ (though I think it needs to be seen in a good production rather than just heard), and _Guillaume Tell_. The other operas have inspired moments, but if Rossini really did say the bit about Wagner having great quarters of an hour and dreary hours the same can also apply to Rossini. _Guillaume Tell_ is a very grand French Grand Opera, and requires an all-star cast. If can get a good recording (Chailly is pretty good, and a live recording with Taddei and Filippeschi under Sanzogno is very worth having), it's an excellent piece of music. If you care more about conducting and orchestral playing than voices, go with Gardelli, who has good (though not as good) voices and conducts fantastically.

Donizetti: With Donizetti, I'd choose _Lucia di Lammermoor_ first. It's rightly his most famous work. It contains his fabulous sextet:




After that, _Lucrezia Borgia_ and _L'elisir d'amore_ are good choices. I know you say you're more interested in music than story, but with these composers you should try to follow the story. I think you will find that the music takes its shape from needs of the dramatic moment, and that this really enhances its appeal. I would also add Donizetti's last opera _Dom Sebasten_, which is less well known and has some great passages. The wonderful funeral march, for example:





The other thing to bear in mind about these composers is that they wrote for imaginative singers, not singers who sing what's "on the page" forgetting that if it's "on the page" it's not in the ear, where music should be. Their melodies are meant to be sung with feeling and creativity. The accompaniment is often sparse, which was intended to allow the vocal line to stand out and the words to be clearly audible. Battistini was one singer whose intelligence and imagination elevated his renditions well beyond most others, despite the lousy recording quality of the times:





Bellini: Bellini is my favorite of the three. As Seattleoperafan said, he has long, gorgeous melodies. In Bellini's best works, such as _Norma_, _La sonnambula_, and _I puritani_, these melodies are also extremely well fitted to the dramatic and psychological moment. _Norma_ is particularly inspired.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

My God I love you guys !!!! In this world of filth you can’t know how much I value this. Thank God we still have music !
Thanks a lot for all your comments, and Vivalagen....thank you so much also ! You confirm that Bellini was the way to go. For the rest, I’m happy to have specific recommendations. I don’t want cheap entertainment a la Offenbach...so I will get started and do the ordering and listening.
Again thank you !!!!!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Donizetti is closest to Verdi of the three, he was definitely looking forward. Lucia di Lammermoor is his hit, but Lucrezia Borgia, Maria Stuarda and Anna Bolena are worth investigating as well.

Bellini is the most classical of the three, if Donizetti was looking forwards, he was looking backwards. His Norma is a must.

Rossini is the one I think you will like the least as he is mostly about easy melodies and virtuosic vocal displays. However, William Tell is his most evolved opera.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Donizetti is closest to Verdi of the three, he was definitely looking forward. Lucia di Lammermoor is his hit, but Lucrezia Borgia, Maria Stuarda and Anna Bolena are worth investigating as well.
> 
> Bellini is the most classical of the three, if Donizetti was looking forwards, he was looking backwards. His Norma is a must.
> 
> ...


You make me feel bad that I enjoy virtuosic vocal displays LOL. I have played the big arias from Armida and Semiramide over and over and over.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Love all three of them, but they're quite different despite belonging to the same era and "genre." 

Bellini is my least favorite, if largely just because of the sparsity of his output--less than a dozen operas, and only about 1/3 of them are really worth hearing. As others have mentioned, he's notable for his long intricate melodies. When sung by great interpreters, like Callas, the music also takes on a lot of dramatic substance and depth. Of the three, I consider him the lushest; in his best one can really luxuriate in the beauty of sound and the emotions on display. I'd start with Norma or La sonnambula. I Puritani is an excellent opera as well. 

Donizetti is perhaps the most versatile of the three. I don't think there's one feature that sets him apart, but he was probably the most well-rounded. He could do both comedy and drama superbly. At his best he wrote melodies as well as Bellini. He could be flashy like Rossini, or more restrained depending on what the work called for. He also has a much larger oeuvre compared to Bellini, and while I think his best reach those same highs he also a has a lot of good, solid, "mid-tier" work that's worth exploring after the best. For recommendations I'd start with Don Pasquale (for a comedy) or Lucia di Lammermoor (for a drama). Best recs after them are L'elisir D'amour, La fille du regiment, Anna Bolena, Lucrezia Borgia, and Maria Stuarda. 

Rossini is my favorite. He's the most Mozartean, and his best work sparkles with a similar sense of verve, energy, and personality. He arguably had the best style and temperament for comedy than any composer in history. The argument against Rossini often centers around whether or not one feels his dramas are worthwhile, of which he wrote many. My own opinion is that his best dramas are actually quite excellent (especially Guillaume Tell), but inconsistent. Rossini was, at times, something of the last bastion for the heroic baroque opera traditions, and it gives many of his dramatic operas a bit of stilted feeling that doesn't play to his strengths. His comedies and "drama giocosos/buffos" are quite consistently superb, like the immortal The Barber of Seville, L'italiana in Algeri, Il turco in Italia, La Cenerentola, and Le comte Ory. Definitely start with Barber, and from there any of the other comedies/lighter dramas are a good choice.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> Donizetti is closest to Verdi of the three, he was definitely looking forward. Lucia di Lammermoor is his hit, but Lucrezia Borgia, Maria Stuarda and Anna Bolena are worth investigating as well.
> 
> Bellini is the most classical of the three, if Donizetti was looking forwards, he was looking backwards. His Norma is a must.
> 
> ...


From the above I am going to make a wild speculation that those three would compare to each other as did Beethoven (Donizetti), Haydn (Bellini), and Mozart (Rossini). I'll probably get shot down but I don't care, it might stimulate some discussion or comments that shed light somewhere or other.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Azol said:


> No Tell?
> Disqualified.


I let Tell out because of the length, could be frightening for a Rossini starter .


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*What is the difference between Bellini, Donizetti, and Rossini?*

Compared to Rossini the other two are minor composers.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Donizetti is closest to Verdi of the three, he was definitely looking forward. Lucia di Lammermoor is his hit, but Lucrezia Borgia, Maria Stuarda and Anna Bolena are worth investigating as well.
> 
> Bellini is the most classical of the three, if Donizetti was looking forwards, he was looking backwards. His Norma is a must.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, very relevant and useful remarks again. You understand exactly that I don't want these too easy little tunes that feels a bit street arty for me. Thanks ! This thread has been very useful. Once I settle the bel canto question, my opera collection will be complete and I'll have to continue listening, so so many more to discover, but I know in advance i'll like. For now, the 3 main composers of whom I know very well their opera works are: Handel, Vivaldi, Mozart, Wagner, Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot Eva ! Great comments. Searched a lot online and could not find anything remotely as relevant as your remarks.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Love all three of them, but they're quite different despite belonging to the same era and "genre."
> 
> Bellini is my least favorite, if largely just because of the sparsity of his output--less than a dozen operas, and only about 1/3 of them are really worth hearing. As others have mentioned, he's notable for his long intricate melodies. When sung by great interpreters, like Callas, the music also takes on a lot of dramatic substance and depth. Of the three, I consider him the lushest; in his best one can really luxuriate in the beauty of sound and the emotions on display. I'd start with Norma or La sonnambula. I Puritani is an excellent opera as well.
> 
> ...


You need to contribute more often!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I much prefer Rossini (and Donizetti) works of opera seria, rather than their buffa production. 

My favorite Rossini's operas are: "Tancredi", "Otello", "La donna del lago" and "Semiramide".

From Donizetti the Tudor trilogy, "Lucia di Lammermoor" and "La favorite / La favorita".

Rossini is the logical continuation of Italian Baroque opera, while Donizetti is the logical continuation of Rossini and the herald of Verdi. 

Bellini is a different thing, a very, very personal voice. Of course, a son of his time and place, but with a rather idiosyncratic view of operatic drama. He used to say: 'Il dramma per musica deve far piangere, inorridire, morire... cantando'.

I'm a huge fan of this last three operas: "Norma", "Beatrice di Tenda" and "I puritani". 

Apart from these three composers, there are more in the same period, with some very nice operas: Pacini, Mercadante, Mayr, Coccia, Morlacchi, Vaccai,... that can be explored if time and taste permit.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

schigolch said:


> I much prefer Rossini (and Donizetti) works of opera seria, rather than their buffa production.
> 
> My favorite Rossini's operas are: "Tancredi", "Otello", "La donna del lago" and "Semiramide".
> 
> ...


We need to hear from you more often. This is great and you gave new insights.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

God bless this forum !!! I’m taking notes of all the recommendations. I just needed guidance to avoid superficial works. Avoid circus music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bernamej said:


> God bless this forum !!! I'm taking notes of all the recommendations. I just needed guidance to avoid superficial works. Avoid circus music.


I woiuld say you definitely need to be listening to Donizetti's three queen operas: Maria Stuarda, Roberto Devereux, and Anna Bolena.

Adelia is more obscure but a nice opera. For bel canto I do love La Fille du Regiment (take the French version, not the Italian), Don Pasquale, and L'elisir d'amore. I like these three over any Rossini bel canto. Throw in La Favorite if you get the set with Kasarova.

For Bellini my favorite is La Sonnambula (also one of my all time favorite opera ever) and Capuleti e i Montecchi (only get the one with Kasarova and Mei). Other than that I don't have much likes with Bellini, perhaps I Puritani.

For Rossini, there are a lot of good operas but I rather tired of them over time. Il barbiere di siviglia, La Cenerentola, Guillaume Tell, La Gazza Ladra are ones I like. Tancredi is good, especially if you get the CD set with Kasarova and Mei. That one is awesome and has both endings, the happy and the sad, you get to choose or listen to both.

Oh, do you think i have a thing about Kasarova and Mei?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You make me feel bad that I enjoy virtuosic vocal displays LOL. I have played the big arias from Armida and Semiramide over and over and over.


Oh, I love them too, but I'm always conscious of the fact that different people have different tastes and so when someone asks for a recommendation and explains that they only like modern recorded sound, I don't then recommend a live recording from the early fifties.

I get the feeling that Donizetti would be right up the street of the OP, although some serious Rossini might appeal too, of course.

N.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

You people really understood my point and I’m overwhelmed. So many operas to discover now ! I was not expecting Bellini to be the weakest link (for some of you). Again, all I knew from him was Chopin’s admiration (and the influence he had on Chopin) and Norma which I really liked and did not find shallow.
Music for me started with Chopin’s waltzes, then whole Chopin, then all the romantics for piano (Schumann, Liszt, Mendelssohn etc), then all piano before and after the romantic era, then chamber music, then concertos, then symphonies. That evolved in a decade. Then I discovered baroque cantatas and religious music which led me to even before baroque polyphony. Then I started to like Vivaldi operas as the voices did not have this over vibrato thing. So then I tried Handel operas, and then: Goyescas from Granados blew me away. Decided to listen to Wagner, was absolutely captivated...and then all I could take from the romantics ans]d beyond.
The only thing I left untouched was Italian bel canto (except a few known ones such as Norma and a few ones by Verdi).


----------



## Shaafee Shameem (Aug 4, 2021)

I love all three equally. They, along with Cherubini, Verdi, Spontini and Gluck are my favourite composers. Bellini’s melodies are the most melancholic of any composer and, in length, are perhaps rivaled only by Spontini. Donizetti was Verdi’s inspiration and in his later operas one can hear a lot of Verdi. I prefer his earlier operas like Anna Bolena, due to the greatness of the melodies. Rossini is perhaps the most versatile composer of all. His comedies to me are the best ever, particularly L’italiana, La Turka and La gazza. Among his seria, The siege of Corinth, Mose, Armida, Ermione, Tell are all masterpieces and are grossly underrated. He was also more versatile in writing for all voice types, and in writing for them innovatively. I don’t think there are many young mezzo/contralto heroines in opera other than Rossini’s. He also wrote extremely difficult music for tenors and basses, with tenors being the villains sometimes such as Agorante in Ricciardo e Zoraide. I feel the reason that these bel canto operas come across much disdain for not being dramatic enough is due to the lack of truly great bel canto singers with the necessary mastery of the art of recitativi, portamenti, rubati and such. With great artists like Patti, Battistini and Callas, these operas can be as rich an experience musically and dramatically as Wagner, Strauss and verismo. Alas, I don’t think that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bellini is my favourite of the three. The most romantic in spirit, a perfect blend of poetry and drama. He really needs great interpereters however and he is let down by his subject matters. He works best with more dramatic subjects, Norma and Pirata are my favourites.

There are more operas I like by Donizetti because of his larger output and I agree about him being closest to Verdi. 

Rossini is my least favourite but he has some great works. Semiramide is sometimes seen as the most beautiful and brilliant work of the baroque opera tradition. Barbiere, William tell and otello are also great works.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bernamej said:


> all I knew from him was Chopin's admiration (and the influence he had on Chopin) and Norma which I really liked and did not find shallow.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

This is a debate I have been meaning to do some more digging into (so a lot more operas to listen). At this point, I am a familiar with a couple of operas from each but still have a bit more of the catalogue to explore.

Personally, I probably lean the most towards Donizetti because of Lucia and L'Elisir D'Amore. "Udite, udite, o rustici" from L'Elisir is probably my favorite aria from Donizetti and in bel canto opera. A few months back I finally got around to Don Pasquale and I really enjoy the final duet in the opera:






Really beautiful signing. Very reminiscent to me of the duet from the beginning of Rossini's La Cenerentola between the Prince and Cinderella, which I have stated in other topics in the forum is among my favorites.

I took a bit of a dive into Bellini about a year or two ago after watching a Met performance of Norma on cable. I found that Bellini has some very strong operas too. My favorite there is probably I Puritani.

As for Rossini, he is the one composer that I have been meaning to get more familiar with his repertoire outside some of the more popular arias. I really enjoy La Cenerentola and Barber, but have been meaning to give William Tell and Tancredi another look. I have listened to bits of Semiramide and enjoyed that as well.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> *What is the difference between Bellini, Donizetti, and Rossini?*
> 
> Compared to Rossini the other two are minor composers.


I concur except that I would rank Rossini exactly the same as the other two!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> This is a debate I have been meaning to do some more digging into (so a lot more operas to listen). At this point, I am a familiar with a couple of operas from each but still have a bit more of the catalogue to explore.
> 
> Personally, I probably lean the most towards Donizetti because of Lucia and L'Elisir D'Amore. "Udite, udite, o rustici" from L'Elisir is probably my favorite aria from Donizetti and in bel canto opera. A few months back I finally got around to Don Pasquale and I really enjoy the final duet in the opera:
> 
> ...


Back when I used to have Sirius Opera Radio I did something I never do today- I would listen to operas all the way though. I was not really familiar with L'Elisir and Don Pasquale, but they were some of the most enjoyable complete operas I ever listened to.l


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

I value all three equally. Rossini's operas seem effortless - like Mozart, Rossini had a gift for creating melodies that are so good you think they are eternal and were just waiting to be discovered. Agree with others on this thread that Guillaume Tell was his crowning achievement but I really enjoy most of his operas - especially after he got rolling in his Naples years. Even some of his lesser known operas such as Mose in Egitto, La Donna del Lago, and Mathilde di Shabran are excellent.

Donizetti seems like the one of the three that had to work the hardest to achieve his greatness - but he did get there in the end. He wrote many more operas than the others - some of which are pure genius and most of which are at least excellent creations. Personal favorites that are not in the usual repertoire include Poliuto, La Favorite, L'assedio di Calais, and Parsina.

Of the three, Bellini certainly had the strongest start. His masterpieces (Sonnambula, Norma, Puritani) take their place with the best of Donizetti or Rossini. Tragically, he died before we could ever learn what he could achieve with a longer career. Based on his youthful production, one would think that his output had the potential to outshine the others.

My own personal Bel Canto greatest hits would include all three of the composers you mentioned as well as Mercadante (especially Orazi e Cureazi).


----------



## khalid (11 mo ago)

I would rank them as follows: Bellini>>Donizetti>>>>>Rossini. If I would fit early-mid Verdi works as they were the natural development to them he would be equal to Donizetti.

Rossini was the first of them, naturally his music is closer to Mozart than to Donizetti and Bellini. Florid singing through and through that was tailored to showcase the leading singer's voice (Armida "Sventurata" comes to mind), somewhat dramatic but more on the melodic side. He recycles his melodies or even entire overtures a lot which was commonly practiced back then either to not waste a beautiful melody if the opera flopped, or out of laziness as Rossini was known to be.

Donizetti: Most of his famous dramatic works are around english characters, Emilia, his breakthrough Anna Bolena, and Lucia etc. The music is much more dramatic, very regal, and does sound english influenced; my favorite being the duet between Seymour and Bolena "Va infelice" by Callas and Simionato. Vocal music is less florid than Rossini and more contextual; like when Lucia talks about the night and silence "regnava nel silenzio" the music is slow and gloomy, next when she remembers her lover's heartfelt words "quando rapito" she sings more floridly and finishes with a vocal dance.

Bellini's music was the most dramatic and hauntingly beautiful. Endless lines of legato that almost require three lungs. In Norma his most famous work, compare the assertive tone of the first line "Sediziose voci" to the ashamed tone in "Deh non volerli" imploring them to not let her children suffer after revealing it was herself the traitor. The other thing I noticed is the primal use of leitmotif; the one i recall now before the line "Vanne, e li cela", the music serves as a change to Norma's house sitting with her two children. Later in the finale when she suddenly remembers her children "Cielo e i miei figli?" the same motif plays again.

Unlike Wagner where the star is the music, in bel canto it's mostly the soprano. The singing must be done right or it won't be good. No recorded singer had the impact in reviving bel canto like Callas, although she was rightfully (most of the time) famous for extensive editing out. Later Sutherland did a great job with questionable style and technique. Caballé was the next greatest (only after Callas), she had a great well supported range and clear singing despite the often clumsy fioriture. Honorable mentions: Beverly Sills.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

In my recent discoveries I must say Bellini has not disappointed ! I was shocked to find the spirit of Mozart in Rossini which made me like him immediately ! But I still know practically nothing still of Rossini, I’m just beginning. 
As for Donizetti I have not touched him yet but Amazon does not have much choice anymore in cds.
I can stream but i never listen to any stream of which i don’t own the album on cd.
My goal is to own and know all operas.
I can say now that I finally love all opera styles. From Monteverdi to Bartok.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Bernamej said:


> In my recent discoveries I must say Bellini has not disappointed ! I was shocked to find the spirit of Mozart in Rossini which made me like him immediately ! But I still know practically nothing still of Rossini, I'm just beginning.
> As for Donizetti I have not touched him yet but Amazon does not have much choice anymore in cds.
> I can stream but i never listen to any stream of which i don't own the album on cd.
> My goal is to own and know all operas.
> I can say now that I finally love all opera styles. From Monteverdi to Bartok.


How many operas do you need by Donizetti? I haven't really investigated but there are many many different Donizetti operas on CD or DVD/BluRay available.

Plus there are live recordings available from vendors like Opera Depot or House of Opera that can fill the gaps left by studio recordings. If you don't like to watch the operas you can always just listen, right?


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

MAS, I have no clue how many Donizetti I need, but I would need as much as he has good operas. I usually hate to leave anything worthy of any composer I like. I’ve covered Bellini, on the way for Rossini (although still not sure if I have to get all his operas yet), but Donizetti...except for the couple super know I have no clue yet.
Watching (except in real life) is out of the question. I really need the hard CD. I will check your recommandations !


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Bernamej said:


> MAS, I have no clue how many Donizetti I need, but I would need as much as he has good operas. I usually hate to leave anything worthy of any composer I like. I've covered Bellini, on the way for Rossini (although still not sure if I have to get all his operas yet), but Donizetti...except for the couple super know I have no clue yet.
> Watching (except in real life) is out of the question. I really need the hard CD. I will check your recommandations !


Bernamej, I think you may have many Donizettitreats in store! Start with *Lucia di Lammermoor* for a tragedy, and add *L'Elisir d'Amore* for a comedy. His most famous operas. Then explore the others.

The most famous exponents of *Lucia* are Maria Callas and Joan Sutherland. Try YouTube for samples of the voices - you may like one or the other and, if you're lucky, both! For *Elisir*, try Gheorghiu/Alagna, both in youthful voice and in modern sound. There are so many to choose from and depends on which singer you like.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Bernamej said:


> MAS, I have no clue how many Donizetti I need, but I would need as much as he has good operas. I usually hate to leave anything worthy of any composer I like. I've covered Bellini, on the way for Rossini (although still not sure if I have to get all his operas yet), but Donizetti...except for the couple super know I have no clue yet.
> Watching (except in real life) is out of the question. I really need the hard CD. I will check your recommandations !


Donizetti wrote 69 operas - and most of them are worth listening to. I'd recommend getting hold of Charles Osborne's excellent book on bel canto, which covers Rossini, Donizetti, and Bellini; it's available on Kindle. William Ashbrook on Donizetti is definitive.

You can probably skip most of Donizetti's first 30 operas, except perhaps for _Il paria_ (set in India, has a fun chorus) and _Elisabetta al castello di Kenilworth_ (which isn't considered one of the Tudor Queen operas, for some reason).

Some picks:

_Imelda de' Lambertazzi_ (1830) - Intense, tautly dramatic, but unpopular in its day; has some glorious ensembles
_Anna Bolena_ (1830) - The first of the Tudor Queen operas, and the work that made Donizetti's reputation; I find it rather long and slow
_L'elisir d'amore_ (1832) - A popular favourite
_Parisina_ (1833) - One of Donizetti's own favourite operas: a Bluebeard husband in Renaissance Italy
_Lucrezia Borgia_ (1833) - A classic, sung by Sutherland and Caballé; based on Victor Hugo - "You gave me a ball in Venice, I give you a supper in Ferrara!"
_Lucia di Lammermoor_ (1835) - His most famous opera, so a must
_Maria Stuarda_ (1835) - Second of the Tudor Queen operas, based on Schiller; has the Meeting of the Two Queens ("Vil bastarda!") and a glorious prayer
_Belisario_ (1836) - Almost proto-Verdian opera about the Byzantine general, victim of Justinian's jealousy
_L'assedio di Calais_ (1836) - Influenced by French grand opéra, the first two acts are very strong
_Roberto Devereux_ (1837) - Third and best of the Tudor Queen operas
_Maria de Rudenz_ (1838) - Bloody melodrama (the heroine is killed three times) but it's intense and has some lovely music (the slow movement in the finale is glorious)
_Poliuto_ / _Les martyrs_ (1840) - Religious opera, based on Corneille - Christians and lions in Ancient Rome
_La fille du régiment_ (1840) - Donizetti's most popular opéra-comique
_La favorite_ (1840) - Donizetti's best grand opéra; listen to it in French, not Italian
_Maria Padilla_ (1841) - Rivalry in mediaeval Spain, with a mad scene for tenor
_Linda di Chamounix_ (1842) - A rural semiseria about an innocent girl who discovers the lures of the big city
_Don Pasquale_ (1843) - One of Donizetti's most popular (if slightly cruel) comedies
_Maria di Rohan_ (1843) - Or a duel under Richelieu; dramatic
_Dom Sébastien, roi de Portugal_ (1843) - Donizetti's third and last grand opéra, about a doomed king; exotic Moorish colour; has an enormous requiem

And feast your ears on these! (Donizetti was known as "Maestro Orgasmo". Which apparently was not obscene in Italian - see, for instance, Cimarosa's _Matrimonio segreto_!)


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Meyerbeer Smith said:


> Donizetti wrote 69 operas - and most of them are worth listening to. I'd recommend getting hold of Charles Osborne's excellent book on bel canto, which covers Rossini, Donizetti, and Bellini; it's available on Kindle. William Ashbrook on Donizetti is definitive.
> 
> You can probably skip most of Donizetti's first 30 operas, except perhaps for _Il paria_ (set in India, has a fun chorus) and _Elisabetta al castello di Kenilworth_ (which isn't considered one of the Tudor Queen operas, for some reason).
> 
> ...


Incredible. I’m starting to think I may have waited too long for opera. Hope I hear enough before I die or become to sick to appreciate them all !


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> This is a debate I have been meaning to do some more digging into (so a lot more operas to listen). At this point, I am a familiar with a couple of operas from each but still have a bit more of the catalogue to explore.
> 
> Personally, I probably lean the most towards Donizetti because of Lucia and L'Elisir D'Amore. "Udite, udite, o rustici" from L'Elisir is probably my favorite aria from Donizetti and in bel canto opera. A few months back I finally got around to Don Pasquale and I really enjoy the final duet in the opera:
> 
> ...


I quite enjoy your profile pic.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> My God I love you guys !!!! In this world of filth you can’t know how much I value this. Thank God we still have music !
> Thanks a lot for all your comments, and Vivalagen....thank you so much also ! You confirm that Bellini was the way to go. For the rest, I’m happy to have specific recommendations. I don’t want cheap entertainment a la Offenbach...so I will get started and do the ordering and listening.
> Again thank you !!!!!


I'm curious almost a year later if you tried any of these suggestions and what worked for you.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

I am no musicologist, but I think Verdi was influenced the most by Donizetti. I have listened to a few late Donizetti operas, and some scenes sound like early to mid-Verdi.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

It is possible that Donizetti is the most prominent influenze on Verdi. However, in my obsession by Bellini, I see something like similar building blocks, or whatever, between Bellini and Verdi. For instance the 2 arias of Beatrice di Tenda (almost a saint as a character) versus Abigail in Nabucco, when she remembers her younger better self. I planned to ask about it in the separate post after I am able to describe it more coherently.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I'm curious almost a year later if you tried any of these suggestions and what worked for you.


My God you gave me vertigo…it seems just a couple of months ago in my mind.
I have almost finished all of Bellini’s opera, it’s an absolute wonder for me. But I have to say, among the 3, he was the one I suspected I could easily like (again, because of the impact he made on Chopin).
I’ll probably begin Donizetti or Rossini soon. I‘ve been binging on Strauss’s operas lately which is pretty electric (notably Salome and Elektra).


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> My God you gave me vertigo…it seems just a couple of months ago in my mind.
> I have almost finished all of Bellini’s opera, it’s an absolute wonder for me. But I have to say, among the 3, he was the one I suspected I could easily like (again, because of the impact he made on Chopin).
> I’ll probably begin Donizetti or Rossini soon. I‘ve been binging on Strauss’s operas lately which is pretty electric (notably Salome and Elektra).


I suggest you see the powerhouses Rysanek and G. Jones in the big confrontation scene between Elektra and her mother . It has been called Godzilla meets Mothra. 




I also suggest this video of the big trio in Norma where Sutherland was really on fire to show how exciting this music can be. She really was acting up a storm:


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I suggest you see the powerhouses Rysanek and G. Jones in the big confrontation scene between Elektra and her mother . It has been called Godzilla meets Mothra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't watch the Norma because it;s the only opera left I have to assimilate with la sonnambula, so I don't want to put out of context listening milage on it, but my God...Strauss !!! It brought me to my knees, this confluence of incredible talent is heart shattering. Strauss is the only one able to give me this feeling with Wagner.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Bernamej said:


> I won't watch the Norma because it;s the only opera left I have to assimilate with la sonnambula, so I don't want to put out of context listening milage on it, but my God...Strauss !!! It brought me to my knees, this confluence of incredible talent is heart shattering. Strauss is the only one able to give me this feeling with Wagner.


What, you still have Norma ahead of you ? How wonderful ! It reminds me of myself a year ago. I was obsessing about Il Pirata, I Capuleti e i Montecchi, La Straniera and La Sonnambula... I had no idea what a bombshell is waiting for me yet ! After finally watching Norma, I was knocked out for days :-D


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> I won't watch the Norma because it;s the only opera left I have to assimilate with la sonnambula, so I don't want to put out of context listening milage on it, but my God...Strauss !!! It brought me to my knees, this confluence of incredible talent is heart shattering. Strauss is the only one able to give me this feeling with Wagner.


Strauss and Wagner can overwhelm me as no other music does!!! Check out the trio after you immerse yourself in the opera. Callas was incomparable but we have no video of her doing it. Alas. Those who say Sutherland was always a wooden actress have never seen this scene. She got better as she aged and grew in confidence.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> What, you still have Norma ahead of you ? How wonderful ! It reminds me of myself a year ago. I was obsessing about Il Pirata, I Capuleti e i Montecchi, La Straniera and La Sonnambula... I had no idea what a bombshell is waiting for me yet ! After finally watching Norma, I was knocked out for days :-D


hahahaha I know exactly what you mean. To be perfectly honest decades ago I did listen to Norma and enjoyed part of it but it was a time when I only knew Chopin and a few others, very far from where I am today. I remember liking mostly only the ouverture and Casta diva, just to give you an idea. As for la Sonnambula, I know ZERO of it still. After I finish with Bellini, here are the composers I still want to discover, of which I know nothing still: Donizetti, Rossini and Verdi (except la traviatta and one or two other maybe).


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Bernamej said:


> hahahaha I know exactly what you mean. To be perfectly honest decades ago I did listen to Norma and enjoyed part of it but it was a time when I only knew Chopin and a few others, very far from where I am today. I remember liking mostly only the ouverture and Casta diva, just to give you an idea. As for la Sonnambula, I know ZERO of it still. After I finish with Bellini, here are the composers I still want to discover, of which I know nothing still: Donizetti, Rossini and Verdi (except la traviatta and one or two other maybe).


Are you advancing chronologically according to the time the Bellini's operas were written ? I attended the lecture series, and the order was chronological, but our teacher left out the most unknown ones. So I do not know Adelsson e Salvini, Bianca e Gernando/Fernando and Zaira. Do you ? It feels scary to start with them now, I know they will be full of the music I already know, but in a different context. Bellini did a lot of recycling. Also, I Puritani repell me because of the plot. I have seen the complete video, but do not really know that one well.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> Are you advancing chronologically according to the time the Bellini's operas were written ? I attended the lecture series, and the order was chronological, but our teacher left out the most unknown ones. So I do not know Adelsson e Salvini, Bianca e Gernando/Fernando and Zaira. Do you ? It feels scary to start with them now, I know they will be full of the music I already know, but in a different context. Bellini did a lot of recycling. Also, I Puritani repell me because of the plot. I have seen the complete video, but do not really know that one well.


Interesting. No I did not at all proceed chronologically and yes the operas you mention I covered ! It all had to do with practical questions, related to box sets etc...


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Bernamej said:


> Interesting. No I did not at all proceed chronologically and yes the operas you mention I covered ! It all had to do with practical questions, related to box sets etc...


@BBSVK But I did deliberately leave out Norma for the end, that I did !


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Bernamej said:


> @BBSVK But I did deliberately leave out Norma for the end, that I did !


You are smarter than me ! Or my teacher :-D . I still managed to reasonably like Beatrice di Tenda after Norma. But I Puritani are a problem, although some people like that one best.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Check out the trio after you immerse yourself in the opera. Callas was incomparable but we have no video of her doing it. Alas.


You know this snippet, don't you ? At least it gives me some idea:


----------

